# My 11-10-14 9 point!!!!



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

I got set up at like 3ish. Took me a
Nice nap lol and about 5 I hit the black rack together. 5:10 I see nothing but rack coming through the tall grass. I grab the Hoyt and by 5:15 I'm at full draw letting the arrow fly as he is standing 10 yards quartered to me. I took that shot cause it was close and I double lunged him. He ran 60 yards and took a nap.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice one man!!:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you! I known story was short but it wasn't super action packed. It's like he read a script.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice looking deer! Congrats. on a good job.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Toad!!!!!!


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

stud deer, congrats!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks I'm out now trying to fill that doe tag!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

nice deer bud!!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great deer, congrats


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice buck. 

Congrats!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a brute! Congrats!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks yall!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

